# How do I achieve these type effects for street photography (Newbie)



## ssid (Mar 15, 2015)

Good day everyone,


I am new here and I came across this forum while I was searching on Google some things about the different presets probably used in Lightroom. The reason I am posting this thread is to find out how can I achieve this type of effects on some photos. Hopefully you can see the similarity between these photos, though they are from different photographers and you can enlighten me.


Since I am new here I did not take my time to read the rules so I will assume that posting links from flickr is ok with you.


The first batch of photos:




untitled by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


untitled by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


untitled by Denn-Ice, on Flickr

More photos using the same "style" can be found here https://www.flickr.com/photos/denn-ice/

These look a little bit washed out and maybe softened.



Snow Day by luisperalta, on Flickr


Harlem by luisperalta, on Flickr


DSCF2385 by luisperalta, on Flickr

More from this here https://www.flickr.com/photos/infamousluimi/



Flowers for me? by RomanK Photography, on Flickr


You are not alone by RomanK Photography, on Flickr


Much Love to everyone  by RomanK Photography, on Flickr

More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/romankphoto/

Sorry for this long post, but I just wanted to know a second opinion about the similarity in these photos and maybe you can come out with some ideas about this style. 

Thank you


----------



## Tinkerbell57 (Mar 15, 2015)

The first couple in the bunch has the blacks lifted and my guess is they've been cross processed, putting some blues in the shadows and some soft orange in the highlights. Most likely some grain added to give it more of a film look. They're not all *exactly* the same but that's a start.


----------



## ssid (Mar 15, 2015)

Close enough but some of them look similar to the VSCOCam paid filters used on mobile versions for iOS/Android, the ones for PS/LR are different.


----------



## ssid (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I'll give it a try


----------



## Tinkerbell57 (Mar 16, 2015)

Very likely VSCO Cam or Replichrome presets, as those more faithfully reproduce the films. You can play with it and get close, but if you really love the look, it's easier (though far more expensive) to get the presets. oh...DxO Filmpack is also pretty good (and not as pricey)


----------

